# New Libre2 alarms for you to download



## 1974darrenh (Aug 22, 2021)

*Hi.

I am a Type 1 diabetic and have been for around 22 years. I have recently gone onto the Libre 2 system, but wasn't a fan of the alarm signals, so I made my own and I'm sharing them with you to use on your device/phone. I tried to attach to this message but the forum does not allow.

THE LINK IS AT THE BOTTOM.

Just download them to your phone, go to your 'LibreLink' app and click the 3 horizontal lines in the top left corner, then click on 'Alarms', click 'Low Glucose Alarm' and click 'Alarm Tone', click where is says 'Sound', click 'Choose local ringtone', if it comes up with 'File Manager' or something similar, click that. Navigate to your DOWLOAD folder or RECENT FILES or AUDIO FILES. Look for the downloaded 'LOW BLOOD SUGAR' file and click it. All done, now just do the same with the 'HIGH BLOOD SUGAR' and 'SIGNAL LOSS'

If you don't like them, you can easily change back to the originals.

ENJOY *

Edit.  Link removed by moderator.


----------



## helli (Aug 22, 2021)

Are these files safe?
I am happy to open pictures but concerned that these files maybe suspect.

Apologies @1974darrenh if these are genuine. I just don’t want to put a virus or Trojan on my phone.


----------



## 1974darrenh (Aug 22, 2021)

helli said:


> Are these files safe?
> I am happy to open pictures but concerned that these files maybe suspect.
> 
> Apologies @1974darrenh if these are genuine. I just don’t want to put a virus or Trojan on my phone.


Hi.

These files are 100% safe!! In fact I encourage anyone to virus scan them. They are .wav files so can't be used to transport viruses anyway. As a fellow diabetic, I'd have to be a bit sick to try dirty tricks like that.

Kind regards,

Darren.


----------



## Docb (Aug 22, 2021)

@1974darrenh.  I have removed your link simply because we do not allow any links to file downloads from unknown sources on the forum.  

Moderator.


----------

